# Can you use....



## Mutley Racers (26 Sep 2017)

Hello all. I have finally booked myself some time off work to start playing with my new tools. 2 of these items are the Lidle shop vac and the oneida dust deputy kit. First thing I want to make is a cart to carry them one on top ofnthe other. Now, I have seen videos on YouTube and found one that I like. They use 2 inch solvent weld Hoover hose. I cannot find this online so am wondering if you can use 2 inch waste pipe and fittings? Or, if you could point me in the right direction to buy the Hoover tube that would be great. Thank you for the help guys. Cheers Lee


----------



## sunnybob (26 Sep 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PU-Flexible-D ... 0918247105


----------



## Mutley Racers (26 Sep 2017)

sunnybob":2a4r2y1l said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PU-Flexible-Ducting-Hose-Ventilation-Fume-Dust-Extraction-Woodworking-/110918247105



Hi and thanks for the link. I am actually after some ridged pipe like waste pipes


----------



## CHJ (26 Sep 2017)

Nothing wrong with standard waste pipe and fittings, for best smooth internal flow solvent weld and gentle bends would be best,
Only difficulty you might encounter is end terminations with your equipment if there is a slight difference in diameters due to differing design and standards.

If piping is to be rigid fixture give some thought as to how you would clear a blockage if it occurred.


----------



## sunnybob (27 Sep 2017)

You used the word "hose", so thats why I sent you the link.
If you want to use solid tube....
http://www.axminster.co.uk/63mm-dust-ex ... kit-410063


----------



## GeordieStew (27 Sep 2017)

sunnybob":2sugfocd said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PU-Flexible-Ducting-Hose-Ventilation-Fume-Dust-Extraction-Woodworking-/110918247105


Any idea of the flexibility? The Festool (expensive) stuff looks really flexible. In a good way. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (27 Sep 2017)

Here, I can go to a fairly large tool shop and out the back yard is a container full of flexible hoses in all sizes. I can root around and buy any of them by the metre.
Cant say about the UK, but I think you need to go into a trade warehouse and ask for hoses because they are not normally on display.


----------



## Mutley Racers (28 Sep 2017)

sunnybob":11quxqjx said:


> You used the word "hose", so thats why I sent you the link.
> If you want to use solid tube....
> http://www.axminster.co.uk/63mm-dust-ex ... kit-410063




Hi, yes I see that. My bad. Thanks for the help though


----------



## Spragnut (2 Oct 2017)

I used 50mm waste pipe for my vac to separator, I think I bought mine from Toolstation, then the axminster kit for piping to machines, I replaced all the couplers with silicone couplers and for reducing, increasing I purchased silicon hose adapters, commonly used for turbo/intercooler/induction on cars. Available in lots of sizes, albeit expensive compared to good ol gaffa tape. I used a place called autosiliconehoses on eBay. You'll obviously need the requisite hose clamps as well.

The only down side with 50mm waste is no swept bends that I could find, only option is two 45 to form an easy 90, although I do intend to get some silicon shallow bends made at some point, although saying that I haven't actually searched to see if they exist anywhere. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

